# html5 align-Problem



## Der-Joseph (9. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte das meine komplette Homepage mittig angezeigt wird, deshalb habe ich eine div mit align="center" eingefügt. Der W3C-Check meldet mir dann aber, dass ich dies über CSS machen soll (The align attribute on the div element is obsolete. Use CSS instead).


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head lang="de">
	<meta charset="utf-8">
	<title>Test</title>
	<style>
	#ebene {
	width: 50px;
	height: 50px;
	background-color: yellow;
	}
	</style>
</head>
<body>
<div align="center">
<section id="ebene">test in gelb</section>
Rest der Homepage....
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Jetzt habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen:

1.) Wieso kann ich kein section align verwenden******
2.) Wieso klappt es nicht, wenn ich in die CSS schreibe "div {text-align:center}"? Der zeigt des dann ganz links an (also mein Gelberhintergrund von "ebene"; jedoch der Text wird mittig; soll aber alles mittig angezeigt werden)


----------



## Alex_T (9. September 2010)

Grüße,

text-align sagt ja schon, dass es sich hier um eine Formatierung von Text handelt und nicht um eine Formatierung eines DIVs.

Wenn du deine komplette Seite zentrieren möchtest, dann muss der Inhalt in einen ihn umschließenden Container gepackt werden und wie folgt formatiert werden:


```
#horizontalzentriert
{width:400px; margin: 0 auto;}
```

eingesetzt sieht das Ganze dann so aus:


```
<body>
<div id="horizontalzentriert">Hier kommt dann der Rest rein.</div>
</body>
```

Die Breite im CSS natürlich noch an deine Homepagemaße anpassen - ich hab hier einfach mal 400 genommen.


----------



## hela (9. September 2010)

Hallo Joseph,

zu deinen anderen Fragen:

Die Zentrierung über das align-Attribut ist veraltet und wird nur noch von Uralt-Browsern aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend (bzw. dem Quirksmode) unterstützt. In HTML5 gibt's das halt nicht mehr.

Das "section"-Element (HTML5) ist nun wieder so neu, dass es zunächst nur vom Chrome-Browser und von Safari unterstützt wird. Alle anderen Browser kennen das einfach noch nicht. Verwende statt dessen einfach ein DIV-Element, das eben nach der von Alex_T gezeigten Methode zentriert werden soll.


----------

